# Colonial Line of Colonial Navigation Co.



## Rmankty

Hello! Does anyone have any information concerning this Co.? The Colonial Line was a branch of the Colonial Navigation Co.,which is still in operation with different types of vessels. During the 1930s the Colonial Line provide passenger/car tranport service between NYC and Providence,Rhode Island with rail connections to Boston. I am researching this company and the vessels it owned before and after WW2. The ships SS Comet,SS Arrow, and SS Meteor were some of the ships of the line.


----------



## Rmankty

*update*

Hello! This is some information to add to the Colonial Lines/Colonial Navigation and these ships. The SS Comet was originally the SS Camden and the SS Arrow was originally SS Belfast. Both of these were built in Bath Maine by the Bath Iron Works-1907 and 1909, respectively. Although built 2 years apart they were considered "sister ships" same plans,length, propulsion etc. They were bought new by Eastern Steamship Co.,and both sold in 1936 to the Colonial Line of Colonial Navigation Co. All of this so far I have do***ented from a number of sources. The Ships were used by Eastern Steamship Co. a consolidation of many different lines, among them,the Metropolitan Line. They apparently were assigned to this organization from 1918-1925. The use of these vessel during the years 1909-1936 I have found, so far, to be confined to the east coast of USA,in coastal passages only. I am hoping to find much more about them,especially the SS Comet. Any information anyone has will be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Stellatesla

*SS Camden*

I have just discovered that I own a marine logbook from 1909/1910-of the SS Camden, while in the service of the Eastern Steamship Line.The handwritten do***ent is detailing the everyday maintenance of the steamship repair and maintenance.


----------

